# driving license transfer - new requirement



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

hey all,

thought i'd save other people the hassle i have gone through trying to transfer my Canadian license to UAE license. the following link:

Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai

which is most oft referred to in this forum is correct with the exception of one new rule they added a couple months back [and admittedly not updated on their website]. apparently you now also need your emirates ID card or, if you are still waiting for it like me, a copy of your application. the link above has not been updated. i went to the driving centre with all of the required paperwork except the emirates ID application and they refused to process the transfer. i was able to give them the application number from an SMS i received but it wasn't good enough.

le sigh. unfortunately, the original was submitted with all the other paperwork to my husband's workplace in order to get my visa and then never returned to me so i now have to go back to On Time typing where i originally applied and have them print out a copy for me. then back to the licensing centre.

hopefully this post will save others from making 2 trips!


----------



## Hannahw93 (Mar 3, 2013)

I managed it without the ID card or the paperwork for it. Although it did still take weeks and it seems that over here they will put a million barriers in the way to stop you getting anything done.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Hannahw93 said:


> I managed it without the ID card or the paperwork for it. Although it did still take weeks and it seems that over here they will put a million barriers in the way to stop you getting anything done.


wow, that's impressive. on the other hand, if you go in with the paperwork, you walk out right then with a license.


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sammylou, thanks for that bit of information - it will likely help me and tons of other people that read these forums from making a wasted trip. It's always some new rule, isn't it? Gotta love the rules!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sammylou said:


> hey all,
> 
> thought i'd save other people the hassle i have gone through trying to transfer my Canadian license to UAE license. the following link:
> 
> ...


Hi Sammylou

I think the link you have in your post is a bit old and not really from the correct place.

The most up to date information that I could find when exchanging my UK licence to UAE licence was directly from the RTA site - link below

www.rta.ae/wps/portal/rta/services/road-users/Drivers Licensing/issuing_new_driver_license_based_on_exchanging_license/!ut/p/c5/

Hope this helps peoples!!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks Steve. i had tried to find more up to date info on the RTA site but navigating the damn thing was proving fruitless and all other driving license threads kept pointing to the older link so i went with it.

notice though that it was just updated a few weeks ago. i guess enough people complained about the lack of web info that they finally posted it.

great find! now back to try again this week as last week the "system was down". still not entirely convinced that isn't code for "we're tired and hungry and don't feel like working anymore today".


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

oh and one other note about the link above. it says you require your Emirates ID. if you have not yet received it you can still apply so long as you have a clear copy of your application form.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sammylou said:


> oh and one other note about the link above. it says you require your Emirates ID. if you have not yet received it you can still apply so long as you have a clear copy of your application form.


Hi Sammylou

Yes - you are correct - I did not yet have my Emirates ID when I applied for my driving licence - so I took the copy of the ID application form with me -along with photocopies of my passport, UK driving licence and a no objectiin letter from my sponsor.
I arrived at the RTA centre near Festival City as they opened at 8.00am and was out of there with my licence in hand by 8.15!!.

The Emirati guy that issued the licence was a bit of a petrolhead like myself - so we had a great laugh whilst he did the formalities!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## DubaiFor3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Update September 2014:

It is now mandatory to produce your emirates ID card before you can change your licence from UK (or other permissible countries) to UAE licence.

My wife went in today with her completed Emirates ID application form (she has her residence visa and Emirates ID is in process) and all other documentation but was told by a lady at the counter that they will no longer process any applications without an Emirates ID card.


----------

